# My budget grinder



## MrCoffee (Jul 1, 2017)

[video]http://i.imgur.com/VOd4Bbg.gifv[/video]

Before the motor it set me back about 50$, another 60 for the motor and controller.
3/4 HP but it works


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 1, 2017)

What happens if ever the belt snaps?


----------



## MrCoffee (Jul 1, 2017)

they tend to give me a bit of warning before extreme failure


----------



## Matus (Jul 1, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> What happens if ever the belt snaps?



Nothing if you wear proper protection gear. On top of that, it is rather unprobable for 3/4 hp to snap a normal quality 2" wide belt.


----------



## MrCoffee (Jul 1, 2017)

Quality is the key word here, some of the film belts I've used don't have the best seams, if you don't baby them they will take a tiny tear by the seam then they're toast.


----------



## Lawman (Jul 1, 2017)

i like it.
did you follow plans to build?


----------



## MrCoffee (Jul 1, 2017)

cheers
built my platen around the scrap aluminum i had, grabbed some scrap steel and fitted it together with two skate belts as a guide for my dimensions.
only thing i wasn't able to hack together was the drive wheel.
first welding project, not the prettiest beads but it's solid.


----------



## Lawman (Jul 1, 2017)

great job


----------

